# Sunday River - 4/18/2011 (Patriots' Day)



## snowmonster (Apr 19, 2011)

*Date(s) Skied: *4/18/2011 (Patriots' Day/ Marathon Monday)

*Resort or Ski Area: *Sunday River

*Conditions: *Cloudy, cold and frozen granular early in the day. As the sun came up, it warmed a bit and turned the snow into creamy corn goodness. Hi 49- Lo 34, Wind 5 mph

*Trip Report: *Instead of being 26.2 miles from Boston, I was closer to 200 miles away. It was a most glorious day at the River!

I came up the day before and arrived just in time for the passholders' barbecue at South Ridge. It had rained in the morning but I got there just in time for the sun to come up and bake the snow. The afternoon snow was very heavy, especially in the untracked portions. Aftershock and its bumps were great though and were easily the run of the day. The groomers came out at 4 and tilled Barker. The pipe cutter even came out and made several passes in front of the pipe at Barker. I was skiing with snoseek and we were anticipating a great day the next day.

On Patriots' Day, snoseek and I started at 930 in cloudy and cold weather. The trails were frozen cord and we rattled down different trails in Barker. We kept looking for breaks in the clouds. We knew that just a little solar gain was all that it needed to soften up. The sun eventually came out at around 11 and did its magic. Monday Mourning was the trail of the day. Nothing like nice edgeable snow to crank out fast GS turns. We even hit the halfpipe for good measure. 

We met up with the rest of the SR crew including monkeybrook and we hit different trails on Barker, Spruce and Locke. Because the snow was softening, we decided to jump into Locke Line, Wildfire and Upper Sunday Punch. They eventually dropped the rope on Agony and Top Gun and those were great. Had to call it a day at 330. This day was amazing!

There's still a lot of cover on Sunday River and they can definitely go into May if they want to. I've seen this place in mid-April where they were farming snow. Definitely, that's not the case this year.

Sunday evening grooming to set up a great Patriots' Day ski:






Halfpipe looking sweet:





Looking up and down T2:









Agony:





Locke Line:





Even the woods were skiable:





Still great cover on Lower Sunday Punch:


----------



## snoseek (Apr 19, 2011)

I'll add my two cents after work....


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 19, 2011)

Holy......


----------



## snoseek (Apr 19, 2011)

So much snow still.

Anyone that can get up there go. Not every year the river holds a base like this so late. 

That's all I can really say for now. Sleep deprived sort of. Monday was fucking awesome, skied till they wouldn't let me on anymore. Season is done for me at the river, wow I'm gonna miss Western Maine once again. Looking forward to a couple more at the loaf.

Question-who will be open next Monday?Wildcat?


----------



## Vortex (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice report snowmonster. that Moneybrook is crazy.  I will be there Sat and Sunday.  Leaning towards the Loaf on Friday.   Reality setting in.

  Oct really was a long time ago. Nothing beats spring turns, but the anticipation of a season ahead for me is better than a season ending.  Get it while we can.  

I hope to see some SR regulars make the trek to the Loaf after this weekend.  I will be there the 30 and may 1st.  Maybe one day after that.  Gettting hard to make the trek with the kids sports.


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 20, 2011)

TB, holy s#iT is right! It actually looks like mid-season up there. They closed off all peaks west of Aurora. I'm pretty sure the cover on those is still fantastic.

snoseek, any way you can get out of kitchen duty on Saturday?

BobR, are we planning another end of the season run at the Loaf? I already miss the SR crew.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 20, 2011)

No, Easter is actually booking up pretty solid. I am planning on going Monday maybe to the Cat if open. I can't stand this time of year. Let the sacrifice begin.....


----------



## Vortex (Apr 20, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> TB, holy s#iT is right! It actually looks like mid-season up there. They closed off all peaks west of Aurora. I'm pretty sure the cover on those is still fantastic.
> 
> snoseek, any way you can get out of kitchen duty on Saturday?
> 
> BobR, are we planning another end of the season run at the Loaf? I already miss the SR crew.



I have a room at the loaf for April 29th and 30th,  so I can ski sat and Sunday.  After that I am not sure Maybe the following weekend one day.  The 14th and 15 I can't do..


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 23, 2011)

Was there on Tuesday and yes it was awesome!!  Sunny skies all day, soft snow, and only got real mushy after two.  Was very happy and surprised at how much snow is there!  Hit those woods too, great time!


----------

